

Screenfly - mimics devices for website testing - poissonpie
http://quirktools.com/screenfly/

======
huhtenberg
Nice, but ultimately useless as it does not reproduce iSafari selective font
resizing (for h1/h2/h3) that tends to screw up a lot of websites.

(edit) On a more general note, _emulating_ behavior of a browser/OS combo is
not a very good idea as it is trivial to miss quirks that need emulating. It
should really be taking an actual browser screenshot on selected device, but
then it would've not been different from a ton of similar services... which
arguably sprung up because they _are_ doing things rifht and therefore _are_
useful.

~~~
rudy750
...which services are doing it right? Got a list?

~~~
corry
Adobe's BrowserLab does this (<https://browserlab.adobe.com/>) for mainstream
Mac/Windows browsers. You need an AdobeID (registration is free). I've found
it much faster than browsershots.org (though you have fewer options). No
mobile support, I'm hoping they add that soon.

Edit: 'no mobile support' = 'doesn't emulate mobile browsers'

------
socialmediaking
I make mobile websites and this is the best emulator I know of to test them
for an iPhone or iPad. It runs on the desktop and is pretty slick.
<http://www.puresimstudios.com/ibbdemo/>

------
ericd
I'm trying to debug an iPhone browser freezing issue with one of my sites, but
this doesn't reproduce the issues. That would be really useful. As an aside
does anyone know of a good way to debug this? I would kill for an iPhone
version of Firebug right now...

I suppose this is useful for testing basic layout without mucking with your
UserAgent, though.

------
bcardarella
Not very useful as it doesn't seem to be modifying the user agent string sent
to the server, only resizing the containing div.

~~~
mwexler
Did you test this? It indeed changes the UserAgent in my test: Ipad setting
sends "Mozilla/5.0 (iPad; U; CPU OS 4_2_1 like Mac OS X; en-us)
AppleWebKit/533.17.9 (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/5.0.2 Mobile/8C148
Safari/6533.18.5" for example.

------
braco_alva
It's a cool site, but it doesn't seem to be supporting canvas yet. And yes, my
browser(Chrome 12) does support it.

------
simplycomplex
when I tried with twitter.com on mobile device, entire page got redirected to
the twitter website

------
LocalPCGuy
Fairly cool, but noticed it doesn't seem to be supporting @font-face CSS
directives.

~~~
staktrace
It'll support whatever the browser you're using supports.

------
popschedule
doesn't pull and display css

------
sidwyn
Are the images turned off by default? I can't seem to load any images.

